# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Het Nederlandse Rode Kruis - Rode Kruis Nederland

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Het Nederlandse Rode Kruis*
*Rode Kruis Nederland -** 2 uur geleden*
Lida Teunissen, coördinator Sociale Hulp van de afdeling Leidschendam deelt haar ervaring met het opzetten van een rolstoelwandelproject graag met anderen: In de zomer van 2006 ontdekte ik dat er vanuit een Woon en Zorgcentrum waar wij ook *...*
Een geslaagd rolstoelwandelproject Nieuwsbank (abonnement)
*alle 2 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

